# what is the best hoyt you ever had?



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

what is the best hoyt you ever had. so far the best one i ever had is the vectrix xl. i like it so much that i still have it.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

my ultra eliete


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

08 UltraElite - see sig
06 Trykon XL is an amazing bow too. I loved the 06 line.


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

2002 ultratec with CC+.........TACK DRIVER!!!


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I've only had one, so my Vulcan.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Its a toss up between my Ultra Elite xt3000, and my 06 Ultra Tec.

Both were great bows


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Well, i'd Have to say the Ultra Elite. The only one i've ever owned.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

i havent shot many hoyts but Vtec's where good and ultra tec's are good also


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

dude try the alphemax it will blow your mind.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

My dad use to shoot a Hoyt SuperSlam...... I wasn't impressed in the least bit.... best Hoyt is no Hoyt. :thumbs_do


----------



## tester84 (Dec 13, 2008)

Hoyt Razortec


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

A 2008 Hoyt proelite with xt3000 limbs and c2 cam! what a bow :jam:


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Deja Vu anyone ?


----------



## jamesaf2870 (Apr 18, 2004)

*Hoyt*

The best one i have ever owned was my 2007 vulcan. It was way out of spec on dimensions and it was the fastes one i ever shot or sold. I shot some very high scores in 3-d with over my pro elite at the time


----------



## jack compton (Jan 9, 2009)

*hoyt*

I have a 2003 supertech, and it's still awesome. I've owned the vulcan and the alphamax great bows.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

BIGBC said:


> Deja Vu anyone ?


hmmm must be the twilight zone.


----------



## aghenn (Jan 4, 2009)

v'tec!


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

The only Hoyt that I have owned is an '04 ViperTec, but it is the best shooting Hoyt that I have ever shot......not even the AlphaMax shoots as good as my ViperTec did when I put an STS on it......


----------



## Afree (Sep 20, 2007)

just got my katera. 

love it


----------



## blainep (Oct 16, 2006)

Trykon


----------



## WV hoyt shooter (Feb 10, 2006)

love my 737


----------

